# 1992 yamaha Timber wolf



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

How do I find the value of my 2wd ,4 wheeler the thing is like new I bought it 5 years ago put may be 10 miles on it. it was like new when I bought it ?


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

www.kbb.com


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks BigMac its worth more than I thought.


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Is it for sale?


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Yes ,It will be for sale. When I get time , working 7- 12's does not leave time to deal with it, and it don't eat. so no hurry


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

I know exactly what you mean. no problem.


----------

